# Pol Lirola



## DOOOOD (4 Settembre 2016)

Spagnolo, Classe '97, terzino destro, attualmente in forza al Sassuolo in prestito dalla juventus.

Progressione impressionante e piede abbastanza educato, in difesa qualche piccola incertezza ma usa bene il fisico.
Ne h visto un paio di partite in Primavera e l'unica col Sassuolo ed è sempre sembrato di un'altra categoria.

Che ne pensate? Un Lichsteiner dai piedi più educati in prospettiva


----------



## ralf (4 Settembre 2016)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Spagnolo, Classe '97, terzino destro, attualmente in forza al Sassuolo in prestito dalla juventus.
> 
> Progressione impressionante e piede abbastanza educato, in difesa qualche piccola incertezza ma usa bene il fisico.
> Ne h visto un paio di partite in Primavera e l'unica col Sassuolo ed è sempre sembrato di un'altra categoria.
> ...



Miglior terzino destro dello scorso Campionato Primavera.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Settembre 2016)

Non l'ho mai visto giocare, ma leggo che oggi ha segnato un grandissimo goal.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai visto giocare, ma leggo che oggi ha segnato un grandissimo goal.



Confermo, grandissimo gol. Ne ha saltati 3 e poi ha battuto il portiere a tu per tu col sinistro (suo piede debole).


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Gran bel gol e gran prestazione oggi.


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Settembre 2016)

speriamo divenga titolare anche in campionato, così ce lo rodano alla grande


----------

